# مشروع طائرة أ-1 : طائرة بدون طيار صالحة للصناعة منزلياً



## أبو خيثمة (8 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذا مشروع لصناعة طائرة بدون طيار ، هيكلها مصنوع من الألمنيوم المتوافر في المحلات، ومحركها محرك صاروخ هواة يمكن صناعته بصورة آمنة في المطبخ من مواد متوفرة (سماد وسكر وورق!) 

لتحميل كتاب صناعة الطائرة (وهو بالعربية)
http://www.4shared.com/file/217364529/3889be12/1_online.html

أما المحرك فللأسف لم يشرح المؤلف تفاصيل صناعته واكتفاى بذكر مواصفاته، لكن هذا كتاب آخر يشرح كيفية صناعة محرك شبيه يعتمد نفس نوع وقود طائرة أ-1 (لكن يجب طبعا التعديل على المحرك ليصبح مماثل لمحرك طائرة أ-1 )
http://www.4shared.com/file/217365471/f25bcf37/2_online.html

ملاحظة الموضوع مشترك بين 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t179545.html

ومنتدى خط الطيران
http://flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78800
http://flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78801

أتمنى أن يرى هذا المشروع النور على أيديكم


----------



## أبو خيثمة (8 فبراير 2010)

رابط إضافي للكتاب الأول
http://rapidshare.de/files/49119821/1.rar.html

رابط إضافي للكتاب الثاني
http://rapidshare.de/files/49119830/2.rar.html


----------



## أبو خيثمة (8 فبراير 2010)

مصدر جميع الكتب هو شبكة شموخ الإسلام حفظها الله


----------



## جاسر (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك وإن شاء الله تكون الكتب التي أرفقتها مفيدة وتحرك من لديه الرغبة في المسار الصحيح

سدد الله خطاك


----------



## ديار ياسين الشواني (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم هذا اول مشاركة فادعوا لي بالتوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يناير 2011)

اللهم وفقه لما فيه خير للإسلام


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يناير 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## luaywaqqad (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي ابو خيثمه, انا حاولت تنزيل الملفات لاكن يبدو لي ان الروابط لم تعد تعمل, الرجاء منك اعادة رفع الملفات اذا امكن وشكرا.


----------



## muth_123 (11 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم لو تكرمت تعطينا شرح اوفى


----------



## abedal96 (26 فبراير 2011)

رابط موشغال؟!!!


----------



## Mechanical Eng. (3 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم الرابط مو شغال


----------



## c-cooala (12 مايو 2011)

الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## elkanchar (28 مايو 2011)

الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## مهندس كمبيوتر مصري (18 يونيو 2011)

ألوووووووووووووو الرابط بايظ يا عم
الرابط خربان يا رجال
الرابط مو شغال يا زلمة

frie the link is out work fire fire fire
أظن الرسالة و صلت بأربع لغات مختلفة


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله لك على الفكرة لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## zoro_gaber (23 يونيو 2011)

This file was not found on our server

الروابط لا تعمل 
حاول ترفعها هنا 
www.u55p.com


----------



## MBA1983 (25 يوليو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

*روابطك كلها ما شغاله*


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

روابطك تعبانة


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

*اللهُم اجعِل رمضآن هذا..
بدآية خير للأمةِ الاسلاميةَ..
و احفظ أهلنا وأطفآلنا في الصومآل..
و أعتق أخواننا في فلسطيِن..
و في العرآق..وفي اليمن..وفي ليبياَ..
...*


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

شوف ليك موقع تاني حمل عليهو من جد يد


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررررررر كتير على _*المحاوله*_


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

_*( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)[/http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/59.gifb]*_


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

قِفَا نَبْكِ مِنْ ذِكْرَى حَبِيبٍ ومَنْزِل بِسِقْطِ اللِّوَى بَيْنَ الدَّخُولِ فَحَوْمَلِ كَأنِّي غَدَاةَ البَيْنِ يَوْمَ تَحَمَّلُـوا لَدَى سَمُرَاتِ الحَيِّ نَاقِفُ حَنْظَلِ وُقُوْفاً بِهَا صَحْبِي عَلَّي مَطِيَّهُـمُ يَقُوْلُوْنَ لاَ تَهْلِكْ أَسَىً وَتَجَمَّـلِ وإِنَّ شِفـَائِي عَبْـرَةٌ مُهْر


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

قالو اوباما استغرب ازي السودانين
سريعين ف نقل الأخبار ايه التكنلوجيا
دي؟؟؟؟
قام سأل احد جنوده؟؟؟
قام الجندي قال ليه السودانين 
عندهم شفرة "الشمارات"
قام اوباما
قرر ينزل السودان عشان يعرف سر السودانين_____نزل وهو متخفي وسأل احد السودانين 
في محطة القطر يابن العم ايه اخر الشمارات؟
السوداني قال ليه قالو اوباما
في السودان


----------



## wdelrasheed (7 أغسطس 2011)

_*دي نكته على الماشي*_


----------



## حسام الحسينى ال (15 أغسطس 2011)

_الرابط مش شغال برده_


----------



## HB2206 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكراً لك وإن شاء الله تكون الكتب التي أرفقتها مفيدة *


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل / ابو خثيمة
الروابط لا تعمل​


----------



## asd_babl (29 نوفمبر 2011)

يتم ايقاف هذه الروابط لخطورة الموضوع


----------



## م .الحسين (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام عيكم*
* هناك موقع للهوات الطائرات الصغيرة لكنه بالروسية ، بعد تصفح وجدت فيه طرق صناعة محركات صغيرة، و دوائر التحكم ، اليكم رابط الموقع :www.micro-plane.com*
* الموقع باللغة الروسية لكنه يمكن اين يستفاد منه عن طرق ترجمة ، هناك موظع ممتاز :http://micro-plane.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=10&id=4&Itemid=44&lang=enاتمني من المهندسين أن يترجموا جميع المعلومات و شرحها بالعربية . شكرا لكم .*


----------



## basleane (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (2 يناير 2012)

رااااااائع جدااااااا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (20 أبريل 2013)

بوركت جهودكم . جهد مميز . لكن نطمع بتفاصيل مع توضيح اكثر للبرامج التي تم اعتمادها في التصميم و شروحاتها و نسخ منها


----------



## سلاح الجوو (18 يوليو 2013)

بالتوفيق اخي 
تقبل مروووري


----------



## omar55hi (19 يوليو 2013)

الملفات غير متوفرة او الرابط مو شغال ارجوا البديل !!


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*
موضوع في قمة الروعه

لطالما كانت مواضيعك متميزة
*


----------

